
Microsoft Edge Secret Whitelist Allows Facebook to Autorun Flash - metaphysics
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/microsoft-edge-secret-whitelist-allows-facebook-to-autorun-flash/
======
canada_dry
Mitigating factors: the largest demographic of FB users are the 50+ crowd and
they're still using IE8 on Win95. That, and who uses Edge?!? /s

------
oreo82
“Whitelist” is no longer an acceptable term. Please change the title to use a
less oppressive word.

~~~
postpawl
This is a joke, right?

Check out the history of the word blacklist:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blacklisting](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blacklisting)

~~~
oreo82
No, oppression isn’t a joke. [https://tools.ietf.org/id/draft-knodel-
terminology-00.html](https://tools.ietf.org/id/draft-knodel-
terminology-00.html) You’re going to need to just get over your bigotry at
some point and stop oppressing others.

